# Need to "Flatten" Beadboard for Veneer



## bashinsk (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi!

My bathroom has a 3/4" oak beadboard wainscoting that I plan to cover with veneer. For most of the project, I will construct veneered panels from MDF and glue/screw to the beadboard.

There are several places, however, where this is not feasible. Additionally, removing the wainscoting is not a realistic possibility, either. I think I need to apply the veneer directly to the beadboard.

The question is, what do I use to "float" the beadboard and make it flat?

A friend suggested Bondo, but I have no experience with this, and I am concerned about the fumes. This is not an easily vented bathroom and the fart fan doesn't work very well!

I tried some wood putty, but even a small area would take forever, and it doesn't cover or even stick very well. I is a real mess!!

I was thinking of thin-set mortar or drywall mud, but neither of these seems like a particularly good substrate for veneer.

What haven't I thought of? Any suggestions?

Thanx!

hb


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think regardless of how you fill the beadboard it will eventually show unless you use a phenolic veneer. Phenolic veneer is basically formica with a real wood layer on the surface. As far as filling the beads, bondo will work very well and the fumes are not real bad. You will need a respirator when sanding to keep from breathing the fiberglass. If you would use the phenolic veneer you could just use a latex spackle as the formica will bridge the void.


----------



## bashinsk (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Steve,

I know about phenolic veneer, but had not thought about that as an option. I think that might work. Thanx for the great idea!!

hb


----------

